# My resolution for the new year



## seagull83 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ladies, as 2015 is almost here, I have decided to make some changes in my life. I think an important issue is my low self-esteem due to being overweight (I'm 5', 152 lbs).
I had a child, but it was 4 yr ago, so that is not an excuse, I know. 
My current situation is not a happy one, so I want to focus on myself, to get myself in a better shape both physically and emotionally. While I see a therapist and read a lot of motivational books, I do nothing to get fit.
It's not that I am lazy, but I am really busy with my toddler and a full-time job. Plus the personal issues that eat out my energy. 
I sit all day in an office so the physical activity is very low. I eat a lot, I admit, not always healthy food. I am an emotional eater so I sometimes resort to binge eating as a way to release stress and tension.
What I would like to know is what motivate you. I often find myself wondering "what is the purpose?" I know is not ok to think like this and I want to change it, but how?
Also, I want to lose around 26lbs, how can I achieve this goal? Please share with me your tips. I am 31 so maybe my metabolism is not as fast as it used to be, that is why I need to change the way I eat, the way I think about food. 
A strange feeling of anxiety comes over me when I go on a diet, as if there is a little voice that tells me" you're hungry, you'll get sick if you don't eat" so I fail over and over again. A little dizziness makes me give up the diet and is so fustrating..
I don't know where my ambition has gone, I really hate myself for not being able to lose this weight.
For the new year I want to change this, I want to be able to stick to a diet and become a better me, more confident and happier. I would be gratefull for any advise/opinion/diet plan you may have. Thank you very much!


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

I do better with diets when i use an app to count calories and macronutrients. I like FatSecret. Maybe do some research on dieting with macronutrients, it's about counting carbs, protein, and fat, instead of calories. It helps me feel satisfied and keep good energy levels. 
My workouts go better when i have a goal that doesn't relate to my weight. I like those 30 day challenges, my goal is just to get through the whole month without cheating.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Keep seeing your therapist. He or she should be able to help you learn new and better ways of managing stress, so the stress-eating isn't such a problem for you. Additionally, depending on how anxious and/or despondent you are, you may be a candidate for a mood stabilizer, anti-depressant or anti-anxiety drug. Speak with your therapist and/or physician about that if it's something you think you may need.

I use My Fitness Pal. There's a website and an app. Basically, it tells you how many calories you need to consume to lose weight at a given rate, then teaches you to keep a food log so you know how much you're eating. Don't "diet". Diets don't work as a long-term solution to being overweight - because you go back to eating "normally" once you're off the diet and gain back any weight you've lost. Instead, work on making sustainable changes to your lifestyle and relationship with food. You don't need to eat nothing but salads for the rest of your life, but you do need to figure out how to eat what you want to eat, in moderation, so that you can lose weight and then maintain the loss.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The first step is wanting to make a change. So good for you!

There really is no magic trick. It really comes down to diet and exercise.

Make a choice to eat healthier and commit time to exercising. Move your body around at work - take a walk around the building. Take the stairs, park far away if you a a driver. You have to want it. And you have to do it. They say it takes about 2 or 3 weeks to break a bad habit (so, if you start eating healthier, in about 3 weeks your body starts adjusting to it). 

What motivates me is that I just generally *feel* better when I exercise and eat healthy. I also sleep horribly if I don't get in regular cardio. This keeps me going. Also, there is truly no better endorphin/natural high than one has after a good work out.

You...can...do...it!


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

I can recommend a book called "Body for Life" by Bill Phillips. Great book that opened my eyes to how to work out and change my body. It was written years ago but it propelled him to launch a line of fitness products... But don't be fooled, it works for sure. You don't have to buy his stuff though. 

Other advice.... Lift weights more than cardio. It's amazing difference.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I somehow misplaced my sense of humour. I think it's between quitting a job I hated and starting a new job that I hate even more.

So, I'm starting now. I think by taking Life less seriously this next year will allow me to relax a bit.

Along with some wine and a whole lotta seks!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Keep seeing your therapist. He or she should be able to help you learn new and better ways of managing stress, so the stress-eating isn't such a problem for you. Additionally, depending on how anxious and/or despondent you are, you may be a candidate for a mood stabilizer, anti-depressant or anti-anxiety drug. Speak with your therapist and/or physician about that if it's something you think you may need.
> 
> I use My Fitness Pal. There's a website and an app. Basically, it tells you how many calories you need to consume to lose weight at a given rate, then teaches you to keep a food log so you know how much you're eating. Don't "diet". Diets don't work as a long-term solution to being overweight - because you go back to eating "normally" once you're off the diet and gain back any weight you've lost. Instead, work on making sustainable changes to your lifestyle and relationship with food. You don't need to eat nothing but salads for the rest of your life, but you do need to figure out how to eat what you want to eat, in moderation, so that you can lose weight and then maintain the loss.


:iagree::iagree:

You don't want to just diet and lose weight, you want to make lifestyle changes that will allow you to be healthy long term and keep the weight off. Far too many people yo-yo diet(lose weight, gain weight, lose again) and it's not healthy. The fad diets are not good and will only give you temporary "success". Don't ever starve yourself. You just want to learn to eat when you are hungry and stop when you're full(everything is fine in moderation). No eating when you're bored, upset, because it taste good, and so on. Those are bad habits to break. There are no short cuts to truly getting healthy, but you will get there as long as you keep at it. The end reward of feeling good and being healthy is so worth it.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

That's great that you want to lose weight and get in shape. As a man 5'8" and was up 214lbs and diabetic, I had to start taking things more seriously. I consulted with a dietician and she helped me work out a diet plan that will help control my blood sugar. She said even though she's a dietician, exercise is the way to lose weight along with proper diet.

Exercising was/is the hardest thing to keep doing though. There is always something else that needs to get done so the workout gets out off. I just started weight training this week. I contacted a family friend that is into weightlifting big time and he was more than willing to help me get a routine going. The best part is there is someone to talk to while working out and also the motivation I get from him. He told me he could never do his workout at home because of distractions. That's the reason he goes to a gym and that's why I decided to contact him.


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok I'm 5' and use to weigh 157 pounds. 
Like you, I had one child but the weight still kept collecting even after the child was born.
About 3 years ago I made a conscious decision to change my attitude, my mentality, almost everything. I was not a happy person. My feet hurt just from walking. 
So I joined a gym and drink water constantly, even when I wasn't thirsty. The weight slowly started coming off.
Have patience with yourself and take it one day at a time


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Good for you for taking control and wanting to make changes in your life! That's the first step.

Find a workout you love. You'll know it when you find it. This is the perfect time to experiment. It's a new year so gyms should be having free introductory trials. Music is my main motivator. I religiously go to Jazzercise. 

Also, know yourself. I don't have a lick of exercise equipment in my house because I know I won't do it by myself. I have to literally be out of my house, have someone tell me what to do, and be in a group setting.

If you can financially swing it, think about a personal trainer. Their workouts are so creative and they keep it fun and interesting.

RE: Food. Weight Watchers is the best eating plan around. It deprives you of nothing and focuses on portion control. Which is what we should do in real, every day life.

Have your food as prepared as possible. Healthy eating tends to be a time suck so spend a few hours on the weekend prepping some meals. Package them in portioned-out servings.

Hit it hard! You can do it!


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

seagull83 said:


> I eat a lot, I admit, not always healthy food.


Consider protein. I thought it was a nutty fad, but then my doctor recommended it. Not magic, but it helps me a lot, and not just weight loss. I LIKE the taste (this one, Body Fortress Vanilla Creme Super Advanced Whey Isolate Powder, 2 lb - Walmart.com ) though my wife doesn't. It's a wonderful substitute for bad between meal snacks or dessert. Better than any antacid, for me, total cure for acid indigestion, too.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

The first step is getting in the right frame of mind. I can only give you my experience and so far it's worked for me. I do alot of walking and not like on a track or anything mostly while at work. I cut out all refined sugar and all starches (the love of my life).

I started on Sept 23 and now have lost 26 pounds. I feel better, look better and now it's time to attack the last 25. 

I have had cheat days but I don't smack myself up against the head, I just make note of it and back on the wagon I go.

You can do it if I can that's for sure. Good luck!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not sure what you do for exercise, but I love to exercise with my son. I'll go for a run with him in the stroller, we dance around the living room, we go hiking, we go swimming, and do just about anything to get us moving. It's a great way to spend time with your child, get exercise and teach your child to love to keep active, too.


----------

